
Apollo Global buys Rackspace Hosting in $4.3B deal - randomname2
http://www.reuters.com/article/rackspace-ma-apollo-idUSL3N1B7417
======
puddintane
Duplicate (behind by a minute) -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365956)

